# Mission EST vs Malavita EST



## rvca (Nov 24, 2011)

Getting a new setup.. already picked up the board- Burton Nug 146 (EST).. and now im trying to find bindings for it. I think the Mission or the Malavita will be good, I am a surfer and I skate on a longboard a lot so thats the feel im use to and thats the feel I want. Which do you think will a better pick? What are the pros and cons?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Malavita's are just better. Get those.


----------



## miker2010 (Nov 22, 2011)

rvca said:


> Getting a new setup.. already picked up the board- Burton Nug 146 (EST).. and now im trying to find bindings for it. I think the Mission or the Malavita will be good, I am a surfer and I skate on a longboard a lot so thats the feel im use to and thats the feel I want. Which do you think will a better pick? What are the pros and cons?


i just bot a 142 burton nug with 2011 missions;


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Malavita's are just better. Get those.


+1 I have the normal re:flex ones on my protoCT and I love them.

I heard that the EST version has this hinge thing that helps with pop.


----------

